# Video Drivers for X800 PRO



## AsphyxiA (Sep 20, 2006)

I need video drivers for Mac OSX x86!  The wiki dosent have them anymore and the drivers on the ATI site well dont work completely!  Where oh where can i get them?


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 20, 2006)

unfortunatelyi dnt have a clue, i did want to ask tho could you pm me if you know where i can get osx x86 from as it may break house rules otherwise


----------

